# 01 frontier spare tire too smart for me



## dtdk4 (Jun 27, 2006)

I went to get my tires balanced at a family tire store and none of us could figure out how to get the spare off. Hoping to avoid going to the dealership; it seems like it would be as simple as turning of the jack handle but I see no hole for it and I don't have a user's manual. Please help, anyone familiar with this or where I can get a manual or have the answer?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

dtdk4 said:


> I went to get my tires balanced at a family tire store and none of us could figure out how to get the spare off. Hoping to avoid going to the dealership; it seems like it would be as simple as turning of the jack handle but I see no hole for it and I don't have a user's manual. Please help, anyone familiar with this or where I can get a manual or have the answer?


FWIW, my '04 owner's manual states:

Seat the T-shaped end of the jack rod into
the T-shaped opening of the spare tire
winch. Apply pressure to keep the jack rod
engaged in the spare tire winch and turn the
jack rod counterclockwise to lower the
spare tire.

The "T-shaped opening" is at the center of the rear of the truck, in the gap between the bumper and tailgate.


----------



## dtdk4 (Jun 27, 2006)

jerryp58 said:


> FWIW, my '04 owner's manual states:
> 
> Seat the T-shaped end of the jack rod into
> the T-shaped opening of the spare tire
> ...


I appreciate the info. Not sure if my jack rod is t-shaped being a 2001 if they changed it or not. Thank you.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

dtdk4 said:


> I appreciate the info. Not sure if my jack rod is t-shaped being a 2001 if they changed it or not. Thank you.


I usually check here  for the pubs, but I didn't see 2001 Frontier in the service manual section. You could check eBay.

Have you looked under the hood for a "how to change the tire" sticker? I think I may have one on one of the inner panels in my King Cab too.


----------



## phantomandy (Jun 23, 2006)

Just had mine off a few days ago -

Use a flashlight and do the following:

Insert the T-shaped end of your Jack Bar (clipped to the rear of the cab behind the seat) into the spare tire winch. This is located through the oval shaped hole just between the bumper and bottom of the tailgate. You may need a flashlight to locate the winch bolt, especially in bright sunlight.

The put the lug wrench handle on the square end of the jack handle and turn to lower the wheel to the ground.

Once on the ground, turn the winch hub up and slide out of the center of the spare wheel hub, and your done.

Repeat in reverse to retun the spare to the undercarriage.


----------



## dtdk4 (Jun 27, 2006)

*thnaks!*



phantomandy said:


> Just had mine off a few days ago -
> 
> Use a flashlight and do the following:
> 
> ...



I couldn't tell if that was the right hole because it appears my bumper is a little higher than originally shoulld be. Thank you for the help. I think I will be able to get it off now.


----------

